# Alternative Filter Media



## robertwdc (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Gotta question. I have an Eheim 2213 on my 35 gallon, and it is set up with filter media just as Eheim suggest (down to the letter). I have attached a picture of exactly how it is set up.

I don't think I am getting the proper filtration and circulation, and have been told by a few people that they use all sorts of different types of filter media in their canisters. Example, aquarium floss, bricks of sponge cut up into little pieces...even hypoallergenic pillow stuffing for water polishing. 

What are the thoughts of the experts on this topic? I do rinse and clean my filter on a regular basis to clear debris, staying careful not to destroy the bacteria colonies.

If anyone has any suggestions on alternatives to the set up I have now, I'd really appreciate it!

Thanks!
Robert


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Certainly you can change up your media, I use all kinds of things including pillow stuffing and lava rock.


----------



## robertwdc (Mar 11, 2006)

I've heard a few people say they use lava rock.... what are the benefits of using lava rock in a filter?


----------



## falcon446 (Feb 28, 2007)

Lava Rocks will give you more surface area for bacteria to grow on, some people also use scrubbie pads (without any chemicals already on them). I guess they are supposed to have even more surface area then lava rocks.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

options
http://www.wernersponds.com/biofiltermedia.htm

I've been using pot scrubbers in my DIY wet dry for a bout two years


----------



## goldseverum109 (Mar 7, 2007)

i have been advised to try pillow stuffing, theres a product called matrix rock, which provides good aeration


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can put in crushed coral, if you need to up hardness, esc. in a bare tank.


----------



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

I have mine filled with granulated peat to soften my water. That also provides tons of surface area for bacteria.


----------

